# Christmas blends



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Look...I don't want to be the first one to use the 'C' word.

But I did notice North Star have released their blend for this year: https://www.northstarroast.com/product/north-star-christmas-blend/

Sounds good. Love a marzipan. ?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

This topic seems to arise every November  There are 8 roasters, I know about, that offer Christmas blends right now, one of them being North Star you mentioned. But this number will go up closer to advent, based on my previous observations, I'm constantly tracking over 100 roasters  and hoping to track double that next year. Would be interesting to see how many Christmas blends I see this year.

I suppose making blends around certain events or characters or concepts is a creative way to enjoy coffee - your brain ravels in meaning, whilst your taste buds ravel in magical liquid goodness, but one likes the tasting notes that one likes. So I'd like to ask my question from previous year in this thread, if I may - apart from marzipan, what tasting notes are the Christmas notes? I guess notes from the Spices section of the wheel are a good candidate. I do hope for nutty and chocolate notes to qualify, since I am a rather boring coffee explorer, always come back to my comfort notes after crazy adventures of apple, pomegranate and what not.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Pretty sure I've seen one in previous years with notes of chocolate orange. Mulled wine type notes can be quite popular too.

On the whole if I'm getting something in for Christmas, I'll just get something a bit more special than the norm or one I've really enjoyed previously.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I loved Round Hill's Santa Claude last year. No specifically Christmas notes but peach and frangipane. It was the one that made me realise I liked peach as a tasting note. It's a candidate for best coffee I've ever had.

A bit darker than I tend to go for now but I like the sound of Darkwoods Christmas blend - dried cherry sweetness, smooth chestnut flavour, dark chocolate overtones - sounds Christmassy.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Not a blend, but Fortitude Coffee are promising a Christmas coffee which tastes (naturally) of gingerbread. Available in the next couple of weeks.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Not a blend, but Fortitude Coffee are promising a Christmas coffee which tastes (naturally) of gingerbread. Available in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


 Oh my.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Pretty sure I've seen one in previous years with notes of chocolate orange. Mulled wine type notes can be quite popular too. ...


 Ah, yes the list of christmas notes is now emerging  . toffee by any chance?



Kitkat said:


> I loved Round Hill's Santa Claude last year. ...


 I remember Santa Claude 



Gerrard Burrard said:


> Not a blend, but Fortitude Coffee are promising a Christmas coffee which tastes (naturally) of gingerbread. ...


 Ginger, how that is even possible? 

cool so we have now: choc, orange, winy, peach, dried fruit?, nutty, ginger,...

yum yum


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Following this thread


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

I see Rave have their first of two Christmas offerings available, a medium/dark natural/washed blend, offering chocolate, spices and red fruit.

Look forward to seeing some reviews here as the yule offerings get sampled.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

More Christmas Beans spotted the total known list so far  :

Christmas Coffee from Rave

North Star Christmas Blend from North Star

Festive Blend from Moonroast

Christmas Blend from Perky Blenders

Christmas Blend from Bailies Coffee

Burundi Nemba Festive Microlot from Bailies Coffee

Yule Fuel - Christmas Blend from Coffee Real

Christmas Blend Coffee from Adams & Russell

Christmas Blend from Quarter Horse

Christmas Blend from The Bean Shop

Broadway Blend from Climpson & sons

Christmas Coffee from York Emporium

The Roast Of Christmas Present from 200 Degrees


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Beanedict said:


> More Christmas Beans spotted the total known list so far  :
> 
> Broadway Blend from Climpson & sons


 Although it's seasonal doesn't look like the broadway blend is yet a Christmas blend...

I like Climpsons so thought I'd have a look.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Although it's seasonal doesn't look like the broadway blend is yet a Christmas blend...
> 
> I like Climpsons so thought I'd have a look.


 I don't remember now, but I think there was a mention to Christmas in their Broadway blend description last year, so I included it in the list. I need to update my algorithm


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Beanedict said:


> I don't remember now, but I think there was a mention to Christmas in their Broadway blend description last year, so I included it in the list. I need to update my algorithm


 You the coffeediff owner? Open source that bad boy ?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> You the coffeediff owner? Open source that bad boy ?


 I am ☺, sorry


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/collections/speciality-roasted-coffee/products/christmas-coffee-blend-arabica-roasted-coffee-1kg?variant=19459591209048

Mild, warming, spicy, citrus


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

Dormouse said:


> Christmas from Pennine Tea and Coffee (White Rose Roasters)
> 
> Mild, warming, spicy, citrus


 I noticed this when I was buying greens. I wouldn't usually pay much attention to roasted coffee, but I noticed that there are similarities between the blend and the one I often have in the morning. So after gulping at the kg of pre-roasted, I added it to the order.

Ordered on Sunday 17th. Delivered Tuesday 19th. Roasted on Monday 18th. Came in two 500g bags.

That's pretty good.

Flavours are likely to take a week or two to come out, but I thought I'd try it anyway. Description pretty accurate (citrus not easy to catch). Slight rough edge from the Java/Malabar - adds complexity rather than being unpleasant to my mind.

I roast my varieties separately and only blend when I'm making a coffee. I assume this was roasted as a blend, which seems to be usual. On the light/dark spectrum, I'd put this as tenor/baritone. I like a bit more range. So I added soprano (a light roasted Rwandan), baritone (a Brazilian blend) and base (Sulawesi). 2g of each added to 10g of the Pennine Christmas. Definitely more oomph. Actually very nice. Blends well.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

More roasters joined the Christmas race:

Winter Hoard 2019 from James Gourmet Coffee

Xmas Brew from Papercup

Christmas Coffee/Kenya Gacibi Pb from Nude

Crimbo Brew from Hard Lines


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I ordered the Pact Christmas blend on a whim. Notes of Christmas pudding but I'm not getting much of anything to be honest.
Is an OK coffee. 
My mother in law said it reminds me of a coffee shop coffee but not the speciality ones... Ouch.









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> My mother in law said it reminds me of a coffee shop coffee but not the speciality ones... Ouch.


 Oh dear... that bad?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Counting 27 Christmas Coffees now


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Just released our first Christmas blend! Directly sourced coffees and a blend of Rwanda natural, Costa Rica and 20% Brazil. Think dried fruits, raisin, orange, nuts, chocolate and a hint of booze!

Available here with 25% over the black Friday weekend https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/horsham-coffee-roaster-christmas-blend


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

horshamcoffee said:


> Just released our first Christmas blend! Directly sourced coffees and a blend of Rwanda natural, Costa Rica and 20% Brazil. Think dried fruits, raisin, orange, nuts, chocolate and a hint of booze!
> 
> Available here with 25% over the black Friday weekend https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/horsham-coffee-roaster-christmas-blend


 Sounds good + a good deal. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Whizzed through thread hoping I haven't missed these, apols if already mentioned,

https://kissthehippo.com/collections/limited-edition-coffees/products/christmas-blend

https://kissthehippo.com/collections/limited-edition-coffees/products/christmas-bundle


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Not a blend, but Fortitude Coffee are promising a Christmas coffee which tastes (naturally) of gingerbread. Available in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


 Hi Gerrard, the gingerbread tasting coffee is it for espressooooing or brewing?


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

The 3fe Christmas blend is always nice.

https://shop.3fe.com/product/christmas-blend


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

mark8805 said:


> Hi Gerrard, the gingerbread tasting coffee is it for espressooooing or brewing?


 Hi @mark8805 It hadn't arrived in the cafe when I was in at the weekend but I'd guess that the roast profile will be intended for both. Fortitude usually try to create an omni roast where possible.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Hasbean have entered the game:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/festive-blend

*Christmas pudding, sultana, glacé cherry, grenadine*



> In previous years we've had separate filter and espresso blends, but for 2019 we're doing something different. This year there's just one blend that's designed to deliver a delicious cup of festive filter or seasonal espresso to help keep you going this December.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I dunno about the "Christmas pudding" taste note?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> Hasbean have entered the game:
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/festive-blend
> 
> ...





> It's all wrapped up with a sweet boozy hit of Grenadine.


 Last time I looked, Grenadine was non alcoholic!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just ordered a few bags of Hasbean xmas blend. Sounds nice. One's a pressie for the other half's folks


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Gardelli have done their first ever holiday coffee and like the trend is going the past 2 years, it's a single origin rather than a festive blend.
Notes of Marzipan / Butter / Green Apple / Oolong Tea.

I think I'm gonna pick up a few bags as Christmas treats and so might get this one plus an extra to gift a coffee roaster friend back home.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a Christmas pudding ice cream last year from Nicholls, world famous ice cream shop in Parkgate on the Wirral. It lives in my memory, partly because I took my, then, 92 year old mother there and then went next door to The Ship for a pint while she went to the loo. In fact, the Christmas pudding ice cream tasted like a version of rum and raisin so the Hasbean tasting notes would lead me to expect something like that.

Incidentally, about now, someone usually posts something along the lines of 'so what's special about a Christmas coffee?'. That is usually shortly followed by someone doubting the existence of Father Christmas.

Back on topic, in previous years, The Barn have produced a Christmas coffee that I have enjoyed and they are doing one this year and what do you know, raisins appear again. Are they this year's on trend tasting note?


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I've bought some of the kiss the hippo Christmas blend as liked the sound of that one. Somehow a couple of extra bags of beans appeared in my basket  Will report back when I've tried it. Shame there doesn't appear to be a Santa Claude this year. Mind you, I'm drowning in coffee at the moment. I've been ill this week and have gone completely off coffee. Forced myself to have one this morning after a 5 day abstinence. I'm defrosting the freezer due to a new fridge freezer arriving on Thursday so have had to empty that of beans. Still, what better to fill a new freezer with than coffee beans? Sod the turkey.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Kitkat said:


> I've bought some of the kiss the hippo Christmas blend as liked the sound of that one. Somehow a couple of extra bags of beans appeared in my basket  Will report back when I've tried it. Shame there doesn't appear to be a Santa Claude this year. Mind you, I'm drowning in coffee at the moment. I've been ill this week and have gone completely off coffee. Forced myself to have one this morning after a 5 day abstinence. I'm defrosting the freezer due to a new fridge freezer arriving on Thursday so have had to empty that of beans. Still, what better to fill a new freezer with than coffee beans? Sod the turkey.


 Awwwww feel properly better soon Kitkat ?


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Awwwww feel properly better soon Kitkat ?


 Thank you. Still not overly enthusiastic about coffee but at least the thought no longer makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Phil104 said:


> I had a Christmas pudding ice cream last year from Nicholls, world famous ice cream shop in Parkgate on the Wirral. It lives in my memory, partly because I took my, then, 92 year old mother there and then went next door to The Ship for a pint while she went to the loo. In fact, the Christmas pudding ice cream tasted like a version of rum and raisin so the Hasbean tasting notes would lead me to expect something like that.
> 
> Incidentally, about now, someone usually posts something along the lines of 'so what's special about a Christmas coffee?'. That is usually shortly followed by someone doubting the existence of Father Christmas.
> 
> Back on topic, in previous years, The Barn have produced a Christmas coffee that I have enjoyed and they are doing one this year and what do you know, raisins appear again. Are they this year's on trend tasting note?


 It might just be me but I've pretty much never gotten a great cup out of a bean that has tasting notes of 'chocolate and raisin'. Not from Curve, Tim Wendelboe, anywhere no matter how good the roaster is meant to be. Just tastes 'meh' at absolute best once dialled in.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Not a blend, but Fortitude Coffee are promising a Christmas coffee which tastes (naturally) of gingerbread. Available in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


 https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B54mT7eDJ7q/?igshid=1ebsjtrk3zejp


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Ah you beat me to it @Gerrard Burrard.

Had a batch brew of this today. Nice, I generally avoid cinnamon notes which really sings in this one so if you're into that I think it's well worth a go.

I'd say it's very similar to Assembly's Costa Rican offering at the moment: https://assemblycoffee.co.uk/products/costa-rica-cordillera-del-fuego


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Hi @mark8805 It hadn't arrived in the cafe when I was in at the weekend but I'd guess that the roast profile will be intended for both. Fortitude usually try to create an omni roast where possible.


 Have it in stock now, mine should be arriving today me thinks, can't wait love the taste of ginger.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Another option

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B6DEM-LDwWd/?igshid=1xiyrkiv1ab20


----------

